
Idea: GyroSkillz, Immersive Gaming. Doable? - rahman_naji
My first post at HN, after very long time..<p>Just telling about this idea hoping it is doable and someone does it..I can&#x27;t do it.
If it is already there then please do tell about it.<p>The idea:
Create a system where when player character collides with something in the game world, the player movement in real life is blocked&#x2F;restricted accordingly.<p>How?
By creating a gyroscope like thing with exoskeleton in it, which the player gets into it and controls his&#x2F;her game character with player&#x27;s movement.<p>The exoskeleton will have at least 2 types of movement blockers...strings for weak body parts like fingers and hydraulics for trunk and thighs.<p>There will be a bounding box&#x2F;sphere around player character in the game, and any triangle or mesh that intersects with it will be transferred to this gyroscope&#x2F;exoskeleton (GyroSkillz) computing unit for collision detection and will stop any body part that has collided.<p>This system is about collision with the game environment...not only movement...it is for everything like stepping on stairs or going up a ladder or fighting in skyrim with axe...etc.<p>This if made, with StarVR or PiMAX will be excellent.<p>Gamers might turn into hulks.<p>GyroSkillz can be used for many other applications too...not only gaming.<p>I hope this can be done...and can be DIY with a 3D printer and parts from Amazon...and open-sourced software for the computing unit.
======
rahman_naji
Found reddit.com/r/SomebodyMakeThis . Should have posted it there.

